# Muay Thai training and Supplements



## steve93 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

just wondering if anyone knows what supplements are good for Muay Thai and kick boxing training. And whether a testosterone booster is a good idea.

thanks!


----------



## Zero (Aug 6, 2013)

steve93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wondering if anyone knows what supplements are good for Muay Thai and kick boxing training. And whether a testosterone booster is a good idea.
> 
> thanks!


Not for MT in particular but at times when fighting heavy weight or open class and for extra muscle, size and strenght I have used legal testosterone boosters (so called, as outside of actual steriods which have a guaranteed result, it can be hard to know what is a placebo effect, etc), such as tribulis terristris.  I do find this does seem to boost testosterone and the strength and size that comes with that - in conjunction with hard training of course and potentially other supplements. I have not used that for a long time but found no issue with it when training and competing.  You need to always check your restricted substances rules / general rules for any tournament/event of course if there is any testing.  And you should form your own views on personal research  : )

If you are just training and not competing seriously or need/want to be in a specific weight division, what is the need for this??


----------

